# ZFS on root and dual booting Linux



## tankist02 (Oct 20, 2014)

I built me a nice new machine:

SSD 256G
2xHDD 2T
Intel i7
16GB RAM

I installed FreeBSD 10.1 RC2 on the SSD using ZFS on root with default settings in bsdinstall. It boots and works just fine.

I'm wondering if it would be possible to boot Linux (Fedora 20) that is installed on one of the HDD. The HDD was moved from another machine. For example, if I install GRUB on FreeBSD will it work with zroot? Previously I was able to add other OSs TO the GRUB menu on FreeBSD, but at that time I used UFS.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 20, 2014)

http://forums.freebsd.org/threads/u...ot-on-zfs-freebsd-10-1-rc2.48442/#post-271233
Take note of my comments regarding the status of GRUB with booting ZFS.


----------



## tankist02 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am aware of this thread, I guess I missed the relevant part, thank you for pointing it out.

OTOH PCBSD uses GRUB to boot ZFS. How do they do that - use an older version of ZFS or a locally patched GRUB?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 21, 2014)

That probably means, GRUB works on 10 but not on 11 due to additional ZFS features on HEAD.  I am not sure exactly which extra feature ZFS-on-HEAD has.


----------

